# Police Officer Miosotis Familia



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Miosotis Familia*
New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Wednesday, July 5, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 48

*Tour:* 12 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun; Revolver

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Miosotis Familia was shot and killed from ambush as she sat in a marked command post vehicle at the intersection of East 183rd Street and Morris Avenue in the Bronx.

As she sat in the vehicle at approximately 12:30 am a male approached and fired one shot through the window, striking Officer Familia in the head.

Officers responding to the call of an officer down confronted the male subject fleeing the scene. The officers shot and killed the subject in an exchange of gunfire.

Officer Familia had served with the New York City Police Department for 12 years and was assigned to the 46th Precinct. She is survived by her three children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner James P. O'Neill
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

RIP! Auful, just auful


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

RIP... Absolute tragedy. I may make my way to NYC for this one


----------

